# So Cold!



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

My house is currently 18 Celsius, that's about 64.5 Fahrenheit. Due to financial restrictions, I refuse to turn the heat up any higher. I'm wearing a fleece sweater and gloves. Winston's cage is a cozy 75.4 (about 24 Celsius). So I was wondering, how much do you think Winston would mind if I went and curled up in his cage with him for a bit? I'm sure his hedgie bag could fit both of us if he just moved over a bit...


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Build a small tent around the cage big enough for you and a chair, hehe. I know this wind is brutal. its coming out of the Northwest so its all that colder arctic air. I guess the only good thing is its pushing the lake effect SE rather than down the Saint Lawrence Valley. I'm sitting here next to a crappy window that I can feel the cold air coming in, and the hedgehog cage on the other side of the room is toasty warm. Already sealed one window up, I'll nab the other tommorrow.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

nessariel said:


> So I was wondering, how much do you think Winston would mind if I went and curled up in his cage with him for a bit? I'm sure his hedgie bag could fit both of us if he just moved over a bit...


 :lol: I can't imagine that sleeping next to a prickly hedgie would be the most comfortable thing in the world. And what about the hedgie mealie morning breath? :shock:


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

PJM said:


> And what about the hedgie mealie morning breath? :shock:


Hmmm... I hadn't thought of that. I'll bring him some hedgie breath-mints. :lol:


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

If you wear this, http://www.mascotcostumes.co.uk/136c_hedgehog_mascot.jpg, he'll never know you don't belong :lol: .


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: That's adorable! It's probably warm too! But you wouldn't be able to type.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

That's all? Lol my brother keeps his house at a steady 55 F year round. :lol: He's a rather large guy.  Needless to say he will never be baby sitting for Widget. :roll: What if the two of you camp out on the sofa together for a while? I'll put Widg in his blankets on my lap while I watch tv and get cozy warm. The two of us are out in no time. :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, Calgary just came through a wicked deep freeze - we were the 2nd coldest place on earth last week!? :shock: 
I would have to dress up like the abomindable snow-person to leave my apartment for school; meanwhile Pliny was tucked up in fleece and flannel under his toasty CHE. I was more then tempted to crawl in their with him! gah!


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

mtnwmn said:


> If you wear this, http://www.mascotcostumes.co.uk/136c_hedgehog_mascot.jpg, he'll never know you don't belong :lol: .


I can't decide if it's cute or terrifying...  I'd certainly be warm though!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

ThePliny said:


> Well, Calgary just came through a wicked deep freeze - we were the 2nd coldest place on earth last week!? :shock:
> I would have to dress up like the abomindable snow-person to leave my apartment for school; meanwhile Pliny was tucked up in fleece and flannel under his toasty CHE. I was more then tempted to crawl in their with him! gah!


No kidding we were! It was SOOOO cold! :shock:

As for the cold house problem, what you really need to do is become a crazy hedgehog person and get yourself three hedgehogs like me. Then you keep them all in the same room and with 4 x 150W CHE's you end up with a super toasty hedgehog room you can sneak into to warm up during the winter.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

That is an excellent idea Snufflepuff!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I was going to complain about the weather (I'm an hour West of Calgary & usually 10 degrees colder) but when I went through the posts, I realized I have nothing to complain about. We have baseboard (?) heating or whatever so it costs us nothing, no matter how high we crank the heat, so, for Snarf's sake, we keep the entire apartment at a balmy 25 (77 American). 

I wear shorts and a tank full time (but then look like an idiot when I 'quickly' run out to check the mail and freeze my whatsis). When friends visit, they strip to shorts inside our front door. :shock:


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

It's not really all that cold here so much as miserable. It's been raining for two days straight, it's incredibly windy, and at one point it was actually SLUSHING - not quite snowing, but not really raining either. The weather noises from outside seem to scare Winston, as he was out eating earlier, there was a particularly violent gust of wind outside that rattled the windows and Winston darted into his house mid-chew! Poor little guy. I tried to explain that the wind won't hurt him, but I don't think he understood.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Every year it's the same thing here: 6 months of Winter and two months of bad skiing. <sigh>


----------

